# PRTA TRIAL Greensboro, Al.



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

thank you Paul Sletton and others for putting on the trial
any updates


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Open placements unofficial:
1st Moody - Tuck
2nd Sletten - Tazz
3rd Brasseaux - Bress
4th Sletten - Mercy


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Robert E said:


> Open placements unofficial:
> 1st Moody - Tuck
> 2nd Sletten - Tazz
> 3rd Brasseaux - Bress
> 4th Sletten - Mercy


You gotta be frickin kidding me, Tuck WINS, way to go Tony and Trudie!!!

The Grady x Kate pups are starting to turn it on Whoooo Hooooo


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Robert E said:


> Open placements unofficial:
> 1st Moody - Tuck
> 2nd Sletten - Tazz
> 3rd Brasseaux - Bress
> 4th Sletten - Mercy



They are official. Congratulations to placing dogs. 

Wonderful grounds! Paul Sletten, Ryan Brasseaux, Charlie Moody all helped put on the Open. Walt and I had a good time. Although It was brutal on Friday when 53 of 64 dogs did our test.


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

golfandhunter said:


> You gotta be frickin kidding me, Tuck WINS, way to go Tony and Trudie!!!
> 
> The Grady x Kate pups are starting to turn it on Whoooo Hooooo


Greg, a littermate to Tuck Edie took 2nd in the Open here in Bristol.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

TonyK said:


> Greg, a littermate to Tuck Edie took 2nd in the Open here in Bristol.


Yes, I saw that Edie got second, awesome! Our littermate to Tuck and Edie, Jesse, is one of eleven dogs back to the water blind in the AM
at North Florida, Glen is driving her.

Go Grady x Kate pups


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW, congrats tony, trudy, charlie and especially tuck!!!!

ted, glad you liked alabama. next time you see lainee back home, tell her how nice and cool it is down here!


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Congrats to all and especially Charlie with Tuck, Tony and Trudie are just wonderful folks 
Glad you liked our little corner of the world Ted and come back 
Dk


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats to Tony, Trudie and Moody on Tuck's Win... that's impressive!

Barb


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Trudie and Tony,

That big handsome boy is awesome! Way to go Charlie! Big congrats!

rita


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

golfandhunter said:


> Yes, I saw that Edie got second, awesome! Our littermate to Tuck and Edie, Jesse, is one of eleven dogs back to the water blind in the AM
> at North Florida, Glen is driving her.
> 
> Go Grady x Kate pups


It sounds like Glen and Jesse did a pretty darn good job, too.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to buds shawn dunn and his dog trudie on qual 2nd and qaa and to stephen sparks and fox on qual 4th.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Becky Mills said:


> It sounds like Glen and Jesse did a pretty darn good job, too.


They ended up with a jam at North Florida Am!!!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations Shawn and Trudee! I enjoyed running against y'all last spring! Trudee is a very nice dog - it's always fun meeting others who share my name. 

Thanks everyone for the congrats to Tuck! I love that dog, he's the one who got me out of the gallery and onto the line as a handler. Super excited he and Charlie had a great weekend.

-trudie kuka


----------

